# Reaper Bumper for the Renegade!!!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

This is the final design for the Reaper style bumper we now have available. It will retail for $259 + shipping. It comes with either the perforated steel mesh or solid sheet on the front.

A winch mount CAN be added for $60, this will include a mounting plate to fit almost any winch and will be a heavy duty mount.


----------



## Murph (Jan 9, 2011)

Got any pics of it mounted on a gade? What does it weigh?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Murph said:


> Got any pics of it mounted on a gade? What does it weigh?


Not this exact one, but the original that is slightly different can be seen on this one, gives you an idea how it will look....waiting on the weight of it now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VERY NICE! :rockn:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

You know...its much less $$$ than a BRP bumper, and its TWICE the bumper you would be getting if you compare it to a stock bumper.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

It is 13 pounds total


----------



## BigT926 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think that thing looks sweet dude. Keep up the good work


----------

